

Here's an example of a succesful local newspaper - davi
http://www.7dvt.com/about-us

======
davi
When I lived in Burlington, everyone I knew read this paper and all the local
businesses advertised in it. From what I hear it's still going strong.

Quality of content was consistently high.

It's a weekly, which I think may be important: maybe not enough stuff happens
on a local level to support a daily in the modern era. (The daily feed from
national & international is better supplied by e.g. NYTimes or WSJ.)

I thought people on HN might be interested in a counter-example to the general
trend of failing newspapers.

